# Severe bloating since egg collection



## PaulaB

Hi, I had my egg collection last wednesday and had 16 large follies. I have now got severe bloating, I mean like i have a huge football up my top. I am hardly able to walk and i am getting worried now. I read something about the follies filling up and becoming cycts. Can anyone offer any advice please. P xx


----------



## Alison0702

Hi Paula

I had bad bloating after EC, but it was down to trapped wind caused by the cyclogest pessaries. I thought it was the onset of OHSS, but luckily it wasnt. Have you called your clinic yet? If it gets any worse I would get yourself to A&E as you cant rule out OHSS. Hope you are ok


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

paula - so sorry to hear that you are suffering.  I would ring the clinic just in case and ask for advice.  You had a lot of follicles and they do refill with fluid after EC not sure about them forming cycst, so keep drinking ++++, if you are in pain then take some paracetamol.  

It is common, to be bloated some people look pregnant when they are arriving for ET. Cycolgest, more than gestone also causes wind and bloating!

God luck for your cycle ^fingercrossed^
L


----------



## Anjelissa

Paula hun,

I'm not following you around   lol but I just wanted to add to what I said before, maybe you should ring the HH emergancy number. (or go to A&E if it carrys on, as Alison suggested). I was expecting a bit more bloating this time due to being on 3 cyclogest, and as you are on 3 too, then that probably isn't helping, but it's better to be safe than sorry.
I only had 2 follies less than you hun on the same day, and although I was in quite a bit of pain straight after, I would say it's only mild discomfort now. You shouldn't be in as much pain as you are  
I think you can ring the emergancy no. at anytime hun, it's only a call and it may set yr mind at rest. 

Keep me posted as I'm worried abt you now xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## PaulaB

Angie that really made me laugh! I am wondering if its also being caused by predisolone steroid i am taking too. Feel bad getting some on call person out on a sunday but i think i might just call. Worse way they will tell me to call back tomorrow.
JJ- Thanks i think i am just going to call.
pxxx


----------



## PaulaB

Hi me again,
Thanks everyone you gave me good advice. I called on call and llovely nurse says its ohss. I may even swell more! She says as long as i am going to the loo and symptoms do not get worse i will be ok and ill go in tomorrow for consultant to take a look. If i stop weeing or start vomiting or get severe pain i have to go straight to a and e. She says that i could be like this for a week or longer if i am pregnant. I feel scared but just glad i know whats going on as i knew it couldnt be right. Thanks for being there. It means so much to me that i can call on you and get that support. P xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

paula - glad she gave you reassurance  that all goes well for rest of 2WW

Here's a link with info about OHSS http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0
L x


----------



## Tonia2

Owww.. you must be so sore...    Good thing you rang Paula  . 
Look after yourself in the next few weeks.  
Tonia
x


----------



## Mable

Paula,
Sorry to hear about your bloating. I had to do a fluid in/out chart, making sure I was passing more than 200mls every 6 hours. I was passing much more than that as I was drinking so much - this is a very good idea to do, makes you feel a lot better.

My bloating did go down in the end and was never bad enough to cause breathlessness (fluid in the abdomen pressing up on the lungs). My clinic explained that the 2 key times for OHSS are up to day 10 following HCG (caused by the HCG trigger), and then if you are pregnant it could come back again (so that's from day 10 when the pregnancy is creating more HCG). I was even longing for post day 10 OHSS!

You must keep moving as there is the risk of blood clots.
Take care and good luck
Mable


----------



## PaulaB

Thanks everyone. I am still very bloated and bit uncomfortable but drinking lots and trying to do bit more walking. I had been resting a lot so i got a bit scared when i was told about clot risk. So now i am wandering around the house and trying to keep going. Dp is back to work tomorrow so i will do the nursery run which is about 15 min there and then 15 back twice a day so that may help. I just hope that the embies are ok in there. I didnt get anything to freeze though one embie did almost make it to blastie so they have said that could be a good sign. Just have to try to stay positive and hope that it works this time. Thanks for all your support. P xxx


----------



## pem

Paula - hope your doing ok, loook after yourself , sending you lots and lots of


----------



## Mable

How are you doing Paula? Hope the tum is going down a bit and you are less bloated. Good luck to those embies.

That's the hard part isn't it, not knowing if they are in there or not. We'd been talking to our embies but they weren't there, growing inside, we'd just hoped they were. Hope yours are growing, it's worth talking to them anyway


----------



## PaulaB

Hi Mabel,
I am still very bloated and finding it more uncomfortable at night. But ok. Tearful today as its hard not being able to get on with doing things with DD. I had to let my neighbour take her to nursery today and i just broke down. I feel so helpless at the moment. I am terrified that the cycle will end as it has the last 15 times. I am chatting to the embies but am aware there could be nothing there again and its just really hard to be positive. It hurts so much and i know you have felt that deeply recently. How are you coping with it now. Have you a plan for the future or is it too soon for that. I really fell apart lat time and was extreamly low at times. It is all so unfair. How much love you have to offer a child and how many are neglected or unwanted. Its just so hrd. I hope that all of us in treatment are contributing to the advancement of fertility medicine so that one day things will be easier for a new generation of wannabe mums and lesbians alike. Thanks for finding time to support me at what i know is such a difficult time for you. P xx


----------



## Mable

Paula,
Thinking of you. I found it very hard being so useless with Monty and feel that I missed out on 2 weeks of his life over my 2ww. It did get slowly better, hope that's the same for you. I slept with a small pillow under my tummy which helped take the pressure off but nights were bad, with constant going to the loo and bloating pain as well. Was thinking of you when I was driving to work this morning and hoping that you get some positives during the day to keep you going. I found australian daytime soaps really therapeutic.

Am feeling very very low about this cycle ending in nothing. That's where I'm at at the moment. 

Keeping everything crossed for you,
Mable x


----------



## PaulaB

Thanks Mabel. I wish there was something i could say that would help but i know that at this time the loss and pain are  very raw. When i was at that stage last time i had people say but you have Emily and think of that. Its hard for people to understand the pain when they see you have a child in your life already. I will keep hoping that you will find a way through and am always here if there is anything i can do. P xxx


----------



## Mable

Hi Paula,
Thanks. Unfortunately, there is nothing you can do for me, unless you have a stash of fresh, anonymous, healthy sperm somewhere! That's the frustrating part of this - 30% is such a crap success rate and overstimulating with the IVF made me feel so ill.

We are so very very lucky to have our firstborns, aren't we. They are so special and there are some people who never have the luck to have 1. I do sometimes feel we are being extra greedy trying to make 2 with such crap odds and the sperm shortage as it is. But we have to keep trying.

Hope you are managing to keep your spirits up and that you start to feel gradually better soon.  
Mable


----------



## PaulaB

Mabel- I know its probably not an option but do you remember that guy who popped in when the big debate was going on on the thread, He was a donor wasnt he. Mightt he work privately or be in contact with others? The sperm thing is a nightmare i have three viles left and i am not on a waitig list as i cant afford to keep trying. I have a friend who waited under a year at Bridge centre in London. Might be worth phoning around again to see if things have improved at all anywhere. Does it have to be annonymous. I tried at home for a year with a friend as a donor. It didnt work and though at the time i felt id rather have a known i then was glad when emily came from annonymous. It felt like she was only ours and i didnt have to consider someone else. I have also known a couple with a 14 year old daughter who had a known donor and the same guy had donated to their other lesbian couples too and all the kids knew each other and it worked for them. Its so hard and down to personal choice i suppose. Could you consider spain for treatment. I know it would be a logistical nightmare but if you were to try iui again maybe it could be done. I dont know. I am sure you have explored every possibility there is. Its just all so frustrating. The HFEA have a lot to answer for. 
You are right we are so lucky to have our kids and i go through all that guilt too. But i long to change those little nappies again and if i am greedy then i am. Its a longing that is hard to deny every effort we can throw at it. Keep strong. P xxxx


----------

